# ASME Mechanical DVD?



## Yingli (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone use the ASME Mechanical Exam Review Course DVD? Is it helpful using it to prepare PE exam?

Thank you.

Yingli


----------



## buick455 (Dec 22, 2009)

Let me put it this way, I realy tried to watch the vidios but I couldn't even force myself. It is a true waste of money.


----------



## Yingli (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you very much.

I am waiting the pe result, it may be found out in Jan 5-6th, but I don't feel I can pass this time, so I am think to take PE exam again in April 2010 and try to find better material to start.

How about you, did you get the result yet?

Yingli


----------



## JoeysVee (Dec 22, 2009)

Those ASME DVDs were made by University of South Carolina professors and they are absolutely terrible!!!


----------



## Yingli (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you for the information.

I wish I am as lucky as you are to pass the exam, but mostly, I have to take again.


----------



## buick455 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yingli said:


> Thank you for the information.
> I wish I am as lucky as you are to pass the exam, but mostly, I have to take again.


I am still waiting as well (VA).

I would just stick to the basic books like the MERM, Shigley, Machinery Handbook, Marks, and the NCEES exam problems, for Machine Design. I also try to find some good college websites that have coursework on line and work some of those problems. I also bought a good physics college textbooks and skimmed though that. In the end it comes down to organization and test taking skills which I am still working on. Good Luck.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 23, 2009)

My company have all set of ASME in book...They are very very expensive and I don't think it is very useful for taking the PE. They sometimes will give you material useage, tolerance, chemical and mechanical requirements, testing procedures and packing , shipping methods and a little bit information on the formation of the material.

You will received your pass letter soon. My letter will coming around the end of Jan, 2010.

I was thinking to do more pratice problems and samples is a better way than digging into books and study for days and weeks.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought you are talking about the ASME standard DVD. Sorry to misleading you, I didn't have those DVD prepare by the ASME.


----------



## Yingli (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you for all your information.

Wish we all have good results after long time waitting.

Happy Hoilday!!


----------

